# Yet another first BBB with Qview



## navigator (Mar 18, 2012)

First attemp at BBB.

Wet brined for 8 days in:

1/2 gallon (2 quarts) water
1/2 gallon (2 quarts) apple juice

1 cup kosher salt 

1 cup brown sugar 

4 oz pure maple syrup

5 oz molasses
36 grams (1.26 oz) #1 cure








Removed bone and split the butt.







Placed in brine.







Weighed down and ready for fridge.







Nice pellicle. 







Brushed with pure Wisconsin Maple Syrup.







Lit the AMPS on both ends 50/50 mix of apple and pecan.







Now just close the door and wait.







Hope to have the rest of the pictures and results this evening. I have a 6.5 lb belly in a dry cure for next weekend.

The AMPS went out not long after I closed the door so I added some apple wood chunks and a big hand full of pellets to the wood box and set the Cookshack to 170º at 2 hours the BBB was at 137-140º.

I have had no luck with these pellets on my Traeger (smoked some sea salt) and again now. Will try some different pellets or microwave these a bit first next time.







Had to cut a few slices right away, have the rest in the fridge and I will slice it with the slicer tomorrow.







Tasted great, just the right amount of salt and I could taste both the Maple and the Molasses.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 18, 2012)

I just cleared this with Defensio,  thanks for the post and the Qview.  Looking for the the rest of the pics!


----------



## navigator (Mar 19, 2012)

In the fridge overnight and in the freezer for an hour then sliced it up.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 20, 2012)

That's some good looking bacon for your first time. Hope mine comes out that good!


----------



## spec (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow Navigator,

That looks and sounds AWESOME

I just finished up Grinding 30# of B-Fast sausage and a new smoked sausage...

I have a chunk of loin set aside to Baconize...I think I have to go pick up anther Butt to Buck board...

Thanks for the Qveiw


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2012)

That sure looks great and I like the Recipe!...JJ


----------



## spec (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm typing with greasy fingers.......

I made some of this...

I'm a sucker for Maple Bacon...I did some Buckboard, and some Loin

I only added some coarse Ground pepper  And did some basting with Maple Syrup with the pepper...

OMG...IT'S TASTEE

iI smoked it over Maple, Cherry, and Oak, Mostly Maple


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow what a great looking bacon .


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 30, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Wow what a great looking bacon .



X2  !!!! Does look good.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 30, 2012)

Job well done! They look great for your first!


----------



## spuds (May 5, 2012)

Well done.... for a first try Im much impressed.

Mrs says she will follow your recipe for ours...... next week.?


----------



## garyc (May 6, 2012)

> The AMPS went out not long after I closed the door so I added some apple wood chunks and a big hand full of pellets to the wood box and set the Cookshack to 170º at 2 hours the BBB was at 137-140º.
> 
> I have had no luck with these pellets on my Traeger (smoked some sea salt) and again now. Will try some different pellets or microwave these a bit first next time.


I had the same problem with my electric MES using a sawdust AMS. I found that taking out the chip tray gave me enough air flow to keep the smoke going. I am not sure how your Traeger is set up but if there is a way to let air into the bottom of it you will find it will stay lit a lot better.


----------



## davidhef88 (May 6, 2012)

I need to do this soon. Looks great.


----------

